# Alutech Bikes bei Facebook



## Marina (12. November 2010)

Hey ihr Lieben,

Alutech hats nun auch in Facebook geschafft, allerdings fehlt es noch an Leuten, die sich dafür begeistern und die schweinische Botschaft verkünden.
Einfach mal bei Facebook suchen und Freund werden


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. November 2010)

Schon längst passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2010)

Ich war das Teilchen zwar nicht selbst (Sohnie tuts), aber ich hab mich schon längst bei Euch eingenistet ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2011)

Ist ja auch total wichtig, dass Alutech auch auf Facebook ist....


----------



## Marina (25. Januar 2011)

Den Bekanntheitsgrad steigern kann doch nie schaden


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2011)

Bin wohl zu alt für das Zeug.


----------



## Marina (25. Januar 2011)

ach sag doch sowas nicht


----------



## caiman83 (25. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Schon längst passiert



right!


----------



## Freeerider81 (26. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bin wohl zu alt für das Zeug.


 
 Mir geht es genauso!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2011)

Mich stört ja nicht Facebook an sich, sondern eher das Verhalten von vielen Usern dort. Die laden dort alle 5 Minunten jeden noch so uninteressanten Furz aus ihrem Leben hoch und geben dem ganzen eine unglaubliche Wichtigkeit. Und jeder noch so entfernte Bekannte wird zum "Freund" ernannt.
Genauso nervt mich der "Zwangs-Voyeurismus"; surft man ab und zu bei Bekannten oder Freunden, kann man sich vor fremden Urlaubsimpressionen, Fotos von Parties/Betriebsfesten/Weihnachtsfeiern/Disobesuchen und Links zu komischen Youtube-Videos kaum retten.

Dass sämtliche Daten für immer gespeichert werden und Facebook immer wieder versucht, über bestimmte Funktionen, die User Rechner auszukundschaften, machts nicht sympathischer.

Ist alles ein alter Hut. Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass ich es für nicht notwendig halte, auf jeden Fall auf Facebook vertreten zu sein.


----------



## Marina (26. Januar 2011)

zwingt dich ja auch keiner und deine meinung vertreten ist auch immer gut!
sollte nur eine info sein 
ich kann facebook auch nur in gewissen dosen nutzen, mir ist das ständige geposte auch zuwider...
trotzdem ist es nach wie vor ganz unterhaltsam und als kontaktplattform sehr praktisch.
aber um das abzuschließen...
wollte jü nur zu ein paar weiteren followern verhelfen und keine diskussion lostreten^^*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

